# Bringing UK spouse back to USA



## asiac098 (May 7, 2016)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone can help. Considering going back to the USA (I am a citizen) but have been living in the UK for the past 6 years or so.

Spouse is a UK citizen. Would it be better to apply for K-3 visa for shorter wait time and get to the USA to get set up etc, or should we apply for spousal visa instead and just wait? Ideally do not want to wait long if at all possible. I would not be able to sponsor spouse as I haven’t worked in the US but my mom has said she’d be willing to. I know of someone who’s uncle had sponsored her non USA spouse. What form would you apply under going that route? Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This page from the State Dept explains the K-3 visa process:
https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...ation/nonimmigrant-visa-for-a-spouse-k-3.html

Given that you're in the UK, you should be able to file your petition with the London Consulate instead of having to go through the "lockbox" in the US. This may very well reduce your waiting time by a bit. More details here: https://uk.usembassy.gov/visas/fami...rried-child-under-21-parent-of-a-u-s-citizen/ and also here: https://uk.usembassy.gov/embassy-co...23668.1466991789.1557778845-779377.1557778845

Ultimately, you are the sponsor for your husband, though you can always use a co-sponsor like your mom.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The K-3 visa is now rarely used:

_K-3/K-4 Nonimmigrant Visas

If you are a U.S. citizen and you filed a Form I-130, Petition for Alien Relative for your foreign spouse who is abroad, you can also file a Form I-129F, Petition for Alien Fiancé(e). This is the first step for your spouse and his or her children to obtain a visa to come to the United States while you wait for USCIS to make a decision on the Form I-130. Historically, you and your family members might have been separated for some time while waiting for a decision on your Form I-130. Congress sought to resolve this problem by creating K-3 and K-4 nonimmigrant visas to shorten the time your family would need to spend apart. However, because USCIS now takes less time to adjudicate the Form I-130, the current need for K-3 and K-4 visas is rare._


----------



## asiac098 (May 7, 2016)

Thanks so much. Is the I-130 form also the form I need to apply for dual citizenship for children we have born here but getting their US citizenship through myself? Or should I apply just for their US passport? Or do I need that form for the passport? Many thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

asiac098 said:


> Thanks so much. Is the I-130 form also the form I need to apply for dual citizenship for children we have born here but getting their US citizenship through myself? Or should I apply just for their US passport? Or do I need that form for the passport? Many thanks


You need to register the children's births at the US consulate and apply for their passports and US SSN at that time. Not sure what the policy is for older children, but with an infant, you must bring the child to the consulate with you when registering their births.

Information here: https://uk.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/child-family-matters/


----------

